# Wooohoooo!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

New bed is on it's way as of Saturday. Sent parcel post to save on shipping, so it should be here within 7 to 10 postal working days. :cheer:

Also my package from Elaine should arrive tomorrow. :cheer:

Yes, I get excited when packages are on their way. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. :daisy: I think The Wee's and I are going to nap.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> New bed is on it's way as of Saturday. Sent parcel post to save on shipping, so it should be here within 7 to 10 postal working days. :cheer:
> 
> Also my package from Elaine should arrive tomorrow. :cheer:
> 
> ...


YAY!! I love when packages are coming in the mail. Even if I ordered them and they are for him it still feels like a present for me.

A nap sounds good! I hope you and the wee ones enjoy your nap. I think Jaxx and I might take one too.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

T you can't do this to us!!! Pictures or nothing!!!! <3
I have some packages on my way too, yay! it's very exciting.
I will be waiting for the pics T


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> New bed is on it's way as of Saturday. Sent parcel post to save on shipping, so it should be here within 7 to 10 postal working days. :cheer:
> 
> Also my package from Elaine should arrive tomorrow. :cheer:
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see your new bed !!!
( i just tracked your package and even though the post office said expected delivery day was today, it seems to be taking longer. i sent it first class, not priority mail, so sometimes it will be after the expected delivery day. 
last place it was, was in New Jersey. it left there yesterday and it doesnt say its in your state yet. so hopefully tomorrow....


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't you love getting packages?! So exciting. I just ordered from Baxter Boo yesterday and it already shipped. I bought my friend's dog a first birthday gift and thought, well I'm paying for shipping anyway so I may as well get Odie something! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> YAY!! I love when packages are coming in the mail. Even if I ordered them and they are for him it still feels like a present for me.
> 
> A nap sounds good! I hope you and the wee ones enjoy your nap. I think Jaxx and I might take one too.


I feel the same way! It's just as exciting for us. As long as our fur kids are happy, we are happy. 

Thank you! It was a good nap. Hope yours and Jaxx's was good as well. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

miuccias said:


> T you can't do this to us!!! Pictures or nothing!!!! <3
> I have some packages on my way too, yay! it's very exciting.
> I will be waiting for the pics T


:lol: I promise pics as soon as the goodies arrive. 

You post pics of your goodies too. It motivates me to shop. :lol: xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> Cant wait to see your new bed !!!
> ( i just tracked your package and even though the post office said expected delivery day was today, it seems to be taking longer. i sent it first class, not priority mail, so sometimes it will be after the expected delivery day.
> last place it was, was in New Jersey. it left there yesterday and it doesnt say its in your state yet. so hopefully tomorrow....


I'm hoping the bed arrives by mid-week next week, if not sooner. She uses parcel post to save on shipping. Will post pics as soon as it arrives. 

Tomorrow (today) I'll be in better shape to take pics of the new pretty clothes. My 2 hour PT session was a nightmare. They are attempting to manually manipulate bones back into place. Talk about pain. Ugh. Hopefully it corrects my problems soon. Seems they find something new every time I go. Now I'm finding out my pelvic/hip bone is pushed backwards, and pushed up on the right side. I feel like a 90 year old woman. :lol: Can't wait to get back to myself. Pics on their way as soon as the precious lil clothes arrive. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Don't you love getting packages?! So exciting. I just ordered from Baxter Boo yesterday and it already shipped. I bought my friend's dog a first birthday gift and thought, well I'm paying for shipping anyway so I may as well get Odie something!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's so much fun!! That was a great justification! Our sweet little ones deserve to be spoiled. Can't wait to see your goodies! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No goodies today in the mail. :/


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Aww maybe tomorrow will be package day! If not I will send Jaxx down ( I think it is down) to give you cuddles to make you feel better. 
Hope you are feeling better today from your PT


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Aww maybe tomorrow will be package day! If not I will send Jaxx down ( I think it is down) to give you cuddles to make you feel better.
> Hope you are feeling better today from your PT
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can you just send me Jaxx anyway?   We send our hugs and kisses to sweet Jaxx. :love5:

Thank you so much!! :daisy: I am feeling better. Thank goodness. I was starting to think I wasn't gonna make it. :lol: Whewww, that crap is painful.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

TLI said:


> No goodies today in the mail. :/


:tongue3: I got something!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yay queen t u are alive!!! And a new bed on the way? What fun!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Can you just send me Jaxx anyway?   We send our hugs and kisses to sweet Jaxx. :love5:
> 
> Thank you so much!! :daisy: I am feeling better. Thank goodness. I was starting to think I wasn't gonna make it. :lol: Whewww, that crap is painful.


Today he is very whiny for some reason so I will send him right away. I think he is being whiny because I took off his shirt since it is starting to warm up. 

I am so glad that you are feeling better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

miuccias said:


> :tongue3: I got something!


Well let's see it! :lol: Just rub it in real good. The poor ole' aching crippled lady that I am will just smile through it.  :lol: xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Yay queen t u are alive!!! And a new bed on the way? What fun!


Alive and a new bed on the way! That's something to cheer about. :cheer: :lol: xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Today he is very whiny for some reason so I will send him right away. I think he is being whiny because I took off his shirt since it is starting to warm up.
> 
> I am so glad that you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Amy Jo!!  xxx

Send me that baby. I'll put his lil shirt back on.  :lol:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much, Amy Jo!!  xxx
> 
> Send me that baby. I'll put his lil shirt back on.  :lol:


He would wear clothes when it is 100 degrees or hotter out. 
It could be that he has been very clingy since I hurt my foot yesterday and I have been cleaning out drawers today so he has been on our bed so there is no risk of him getting into anything. Maybe I will give him some cuddles and a walk.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

TLI said:


> Well let's see it! :lol: Just rub it in real good. The poor ole' aching crippled lady that I am will just smile through it.  :lol: xxx


HAHA, T didn't mean to rub it in your face 
old!? what!!??? You are such a happy person always cheerful and so beautiful!
I got the Susan Lanci leashes, finally.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry your package from me is taking so long... sometimes i have noticed that it takes alot longer than the expected delivery date  . ( especially if you send it first class. priority mail is usually only 3 days or less ). i just tracked it again, and nothing has been updated on it since it left New Jersey. hopefully there will be an update on it tomorrow ...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

miuccias said:


> HAHA, T didn't mean to rub it in your face
> old!? what!!??? You are such a happy person always cheerful and so beautiful!
> I got the Susan Lanci leashes, finally.


Ooh what colours did you get? Do you love them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

elaina said:


> sorry your package from me is taking so long... sometimes i have noticed that it takes alot longer than the expected delivery date  . ( especially if you send it first class. priority mail is usually only 3 days or less ). i just tracked it again, and nothing has been updated on it since it left New Jersey. hopefully there will be an update on it tomorrow ...


I am so stunned at how quickly I get your packages! 2-3 days tops!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> He would wear clothes when it is 100 degrees or hotter out.
> It could be that he has been very clingy since I hurt my foot yesterday and I have been cleaning out drawers today so he has been on our bed so there is no risk of him getting into anything. Maybe I will give him some cuddles and a walk.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bless his lil heart. He likes his clothes Mommy. Him feel naked wiffout dem. :/ :lol:

I'm very sorry to hear about your foot. Hope you feel better very soon!! xxx

Cuddles and a walk will probably do the trick.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Bless his lil heart. He likes his clothes Mommy. Him feel naked wiffout dem. :/ :lol:
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear about your foot. Hope you feel better very soon!! xxx
> 
> Cuddles and a walk will probably do the trick.


He does love them. I think I may have to leave his clothes on in the house this summer and just take them off when we go outside.

Foot is much better. I wacked it up against the bar on the recliner while I was lying on the floor. It started swelling and turned black on the entire side of my foot immediately. I can walk on it now with not much pain so all is good.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

miuccias said:


> HAHA, T didn't mean to rub it in your face
> old!? what!!??? You are such a happy person always cheerful and so beautiful!
> I got the Susan Lanci leashes, finally.


I was just kiddin' ya, Angel. xxx But I am very jealous. I got no surprises. :/  :lol: 

It's people like you that make me happy and cheerful!! What a super sweet thing to say!! I'm smiling from ear to ear! Thank you so much!!! :daisy:

Post pics!! Pics, pics, pics!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> sorry your package from me is taking so long... sometimes i have noticed that it takes alot longer than the expected delivery date  . ( especially if you send it first class. priority mail is usually only 3 days or less ). i just tracked it again, and nothing has been updated on it since it left New Jersey. hopefully there will be an update on it tomorrow ...


It's okay.  Sometime our postal service does wacky things. Out of our control. It'll come soon. No worries! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> He does love them. I think I may have to leave his clothes on in the house this summer and just take them off when we go outside.
> 
> Foot is much better. I wacked it up against the bar on the recliner while I was lying on the floor. It started swelling and turned black on the entire side of my foot immediately. I can walk on it now with not much pain so all is good.


That sounds like a good plan. And will keep the baby boy happy. 

Oh yikes!! Sounds painful!! I'm so sorry!! Big hugs!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> It's okay.  Sometime our postal service does wacky things. Out of our control. It'll come soon. No worries! xxx


I have noticed since moving to TX the USPS does not update tracking as much down here. It seems that it goes one or two stops on the tracking ladder then it does not show anything else until it shows up then it shows as delivered and all other steps along the way.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i just tracked your package again, and now it says it arrived at your local post office at 4:42 am . . they changed the expected delivery day to today !!!


----------

